# Master Po gets distracted...



## Kacey (Nov 1, 2006)

Click on the link... I do have to wonder why a "master" is wearing a dobok so new that it still has the creases from being folded up in the package.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Click on the link... I do have to wonder why a "master" is wearing a dobok so new that it still has the creases from being folded up in the package.


 

I guess he had no other uniform, you know being a Master means you have no time to iron, or the other side of the coin what a nutt job. Eithe ror your guess is as good as mine


----------



## bydand (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, they can't be serious.  It has to be part of a comedy show, please someone tell me it is part of a show like SNL.  Master Po was the Master in "Kung Fu", you know the one with "Grasshopper".  If they are serious, this belongs in horror stories.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 2, 2006)

I think it is supposed to be for humor.  I don't believe it is a real class.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 2, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I think it is supposed to be for humor.  I don't believe it is a real class.



Yep. It's a skit. Well done and hilarious! lol!


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd like to reply, but my left leg is cooking breakfast ... :lol:


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 2, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I think it is supposed to be for humor.  I don't believe it is a real class.



I dunno... you should see some of the classes I've had


----------



## crushing (Nov 2, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> I'd like to reply, but my left leg is cooking breakfast ... :lol:


 
LOL!

My left leg was going to cook breakfast, by my right leg had other ideas of what to do and will probably just pick up an Egg McMuffin while running late to work.


----------

